# Information about Electric Bikes Business



## johnberry (Nov 25, 2013)

Greetings all,

My name is John Berry. I'm incredibly honored and excited to be joining the diyelectriccar forum.
I do job on a private company besides trying to run my own Electric and Gas Scooters, Mopeds, Dirt Bikes business named GreenPowerSports successfully online.
I would be happy to share my experience with you all surely and will try my best to gain knowledge from this forum.

I would be happy if you give me some ideas how I can improve my sales. 

It will be a pleasure to be in touch with you again. Hope you and your family and everyone at diyelectriccar a terrific time.
Cheers guys!

Sincerely,
John


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

johnberry said:


> I would be happy if you give me some ideas how I can improve my sales.


Lower the price 

Or list your website, and some photos, over in the marketplace: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/marketplace-8.html And then there are the advertisement spaces along the edges of these pages which I assume the admin sell.

Welcome and I'd be interested in seeing what you have.

major


----------



## johnberry (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi major,

Thank you very much for your reply. I would definitely follow your ideas. 

Best Regards
John


----------

